# Fleece Blankets and Heat Lamps



## WeaselWeasel26 (Aug 12, 2017)

So I have just got a baby hedgehog (my second one) today. For his cage, I have a fleece blanket draped over it with a Heat Lamp clamped to the side of the cage, shining over his little hut that he sleeps in. My question is this: Is there a possibility of the heat lamp catching the blanket on fire?


----------



## WeaselWeasel26 (Aug 12, 2017)

WeaselWeasel26 said:


> So I have just got a baby hedgehog (my second one) today. For his cage, I have a fleece blanket draped over it with a Heat Lamp clamped to the side of the cage, shining over his little hut that he sleeps in. My question is this: Is there a possibility of the heat lamp catching the blanket on fire?


 EDIT: Nothing has happened so far so I'm not concerned anymore.


----------



## ArizonaHazelnut (Nov 16, 2016)

I would make sure that there is nothing touching the heat lamp. Just because nothing has happened so far doesn't mean something wont. My father is a retired firefighter, and has shared numerous stories of heat lamps catching fire because a blanket or towel was touching it. Play it safe and make sure the blanket is well away from the lamp, and you shouldn't have any problems.


----------

